# Which code 55 track is best?



## choochoosam (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm a new member, and planning my 8th layout, last one is 10 years old.
I'm looking at options to the Peco code 55 that I've used on the last 3 layouts.
Pros and cons between Micro Engineering and Atlas code 55? 
Have heard ballasting the Atlas is a problem.
Thanks, Scott


----------



## dd1228 (Jan 26, 2015)

I used Micro Engineering turnouts code 55 on my last layout. They were terrible, would not recommend them. Rebuilt layout with all Peco code 55 and would not use any other rail or turnouts.


----------



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I have always had Atlas Code 80 on my privious layouts. On my current layout I am using Atlas Code 55. It's a lot of work but looks great and runs great if you spend the proper time to het it working. With Atlas Code 55, your locos and rolling stock have to have low profile wheels or they won't make it through the turnouts and will drag on the ties. Atlas Code 55 also has an electro frog so you have to have a way to power them and also a switching mechanism of some kind. I have never used micro engineering accept for on a bridge that didn't make it to the layout. I have also never used Peco Code 55 but I understand that it is code 80 in a thicker base.

Ballasting takes more care to do properly but can be done to good results. I did this stretch the other night.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Atlas Code 55 N scale track and turnouts became unavailable for almost 3 years due to various shenanigans in China which can be summed up with "putting all your eggs in one basket". Most people either waited indefinitely to finish their layouts, or took the extra hit in the pocketbook and went with Peco.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

I personally like Micro engineering flex track very much. I have not used their turnouts though. When I started with code 55 many years ago, code 55 turnouts were as scarce as honest politicians. A company called Rail craft, (now called micro engineering) offered a few kits with assembled rails that you glued down to ties. That was about all that was available. For that and cost reasons, I started making my own turnouts and have been doing so ever since. You can make a better working turnout than you can buy; and a lot cheaper. The downside is time. It can take several days to make one turnout. If you have any interest in doing this, let me know and I'll be glad to help.


----------

